# Trying to find more info. Ingerson?



## MrJeremy (Feb 17, 2018)

When going through my grandmother's house cleaning out the estate, we found these 2 pieces of art. 

It looks like Ingerson is the name that is signed on the back. Does anybody know anything more about these 2 pieces?


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I typed Gary Gretchen into google and found these prints and lots of info.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I also found this https://doorcountypulse.com/defining-portrait-artist-jim-ingwersen/


----------



## Waltarant (7 mo ago)

Usually, only rusty pipes are found in old grandmothers' houses; you're lucky!


----------

